# Sanyo HS706D-A User Manual, English



## dcazarin (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi.

I just got a 2007 GT Xtrail, however the sound & nav system is in Japanese.

Does anyone has the manual in english version?

im not so interested into the maps, but to use the audio and dvd system

Thank you in advance


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I gather the info from the service manual wasn't able to help you. Would have appreciated you letting me know. You don't need to start new threads for the same question every time.
The unit you have seems to be special for 2007 Japanese models with a built in digital tv tuner. I have no idea where you can find instructions. Maybe if you play with the buttons you will find a language menu. Honestly I think its going to be tough to find software or updates for it.
If memory serves you don't want to lose you reverse camera by changing head units. Odds are it works the same as any other unit with a video in plug and a switching wire. You could probably use the existing wiring for these with a new head unit. Good luck with it.


----------



## Kisense256 (Sep 12, 2020)

dcazarin said:


> Hi.
> 
> I just got a 2007 GT Xtrail, however the sound & nav system is in Japanese.
> 
> ...


----------

